# Bench Dogs



## jonluv (12 Oct 2015)

Hi,
I am not a woodworker in the real sense , only really into Scroll Saws but have been scrolling since 1947---Just made what started off as a work table but has ended up as a work bench and was looking at holding work on the bench for preparation and liked the idea of using Bench Dogs but don't like the price.
How would this work ----- sink some M8 pronged T nuts (92p for 10) into the bench and use some M8 threaded bar (£1-54 per metre) with some brush handle epoxyed onto the bar
Hope it does not sound too silly

John


----------



## chipmunk (12 Oct 2015)

Hi John,
I have a pair of these for my workmate and they're ok for light holding.







http://www.screwfix.com/p/workbench-clamp-pack-of-2/17359

At under £5 it's a pretty good price and probably might fit the bill.
HTH
Jon


----------



## jonluv (13 Oct 2015)

Thanks Jon -- will get some


----------



## JonnyW (15 Oct 2015)

Hi John. Bench dogs are an absolute must and I often think it's like having someone at the bench helping you, they are so handy. I drilled dog holes all over my built in bench and ones that correspond with the three dog holes in my standard Record vice (I bolted a piece of hardwood to it that has three holes in it). It gives the vice a huge amount of clamping size when used with your dogs. I said I'd make myself a proper traditional bench with a shoulder vice etc someday, but I've pimped the bench in my garage so much (already there when I bought the house), that it does everything I ask of it.

There are various ways to make your own dogs and youtube is packed full of ideas. The cheapest methods usually involve whittling down a broom handle to fit the standard 19mm dog hole - some also have quite elaborate springs to hold them in place.

I really don't know how folk can be bothered to tell you the truth. I'm too lazy and opted for aluminium dogs from Axminster. Absolutely brilliant things, but yes, they are also pricey. I do however use my Sjobergs hold fast clamps a lot, and at £27 for two are not too bad on the wallet and should last a long time.

Have you considered the traditional metal hold fast? I think I bought my Lie Nielsen one for 30 something quid. These things will last you a lifetime and are faster to clamp to your work piece and are faster to remove.

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## jonluv (16 Oct 2015)

I've been reading up quite a bit and I think traditional holdfast are the way to go, the ones I bought are OK as Jon said for light work.
I would like to make my own dogs using a bit of wire and dowel --- I will see how it goes

John


----------

